

10 Python One-liners To Impress Your Friends - michaelkscott
http://codeblog.dhananjaynene.com/2011/06/10-python-one-liners-to-impress-your-friends/

======
sylvinus
I find it weird that the author writes about one-liners in python without
knowing about list comprehensions

~~~
jchiu1106
Agreed. Also in his comment he said list comprehension can replace reduce...

------
sk3tch
10 Python one-liners to piss off your colleagues by ignoring the Zen.

Seriously though, _some_ of these are ridiculously unreadable so think twice
before using any for anything more than theory.

------
rytis
Yet the most useful oneliner is missing:

    
    
        python -m SimpleHTTPServer

~~~
Tmmrn
And

    
    
        python3 -m http.server

~~~
sylvinus
That could actually be the best incentive yet to make me install python3 right
now :)

------
Cogito
Number 5 should read (not that it matters): print map(lambda x: "Happy
Birthday " + ("to you" if x != 2 else "dear Name"),range(4))

In general, I was expecting more. I was hoping for some slightly more obscure
examples, though I guess the point is that many common problems are 1 liners
in Python.

------
FaddiCat
Why is number 1 better than just:

    
    
        [x*2 for x in range(1, 11)]

~~~
eieio
I felt the same about number 3.

    
    
      [x in tweet.split() for x in wordlist]
    

Seems better to me than

    
    
      map(lambda x: x in tweet.split(),wordlist)
    

Although the natural thing for me to do would be

    
    
      [x for x in wordlist if x in tweet]
    

Which both generates a list of words instead of booleans(['scala', 'sbt']
instead of [True, False, False, False, False]) and also matches the 'sbt' in
tweet.

~~~
saintfiends
or just:

    
    
        set(tweet.split()) & set(wordlist)

------
evanlong
_sigh_ ... when will people learn ... one-liners are not good. Especially when
they lead to bugs. For example #4 in the list. If you that didn't jump out to
you as a bug. You are a fucking idiot and shouldn't be writing production
code.

~~~
hythloday
For reference, a correct #4 would read:

    
    
      with open("one_liners.py") as f: print f.readlines()
    

In CPython, a file handle is closed immediately the file goes out of scope,
because it's reference-counted. In Jython (and I believe IronPython too), with
lazier garbage collection, the filehandle would stay open until it was gc'd. I
have no idea about PyPy's behaviour.

------
__alexs
No Brainfuck interpreter?

<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~ynaamad/misc/bf.htm>

------
brass9
"Error establishing a database connection"

Very funny...

Dumb indian script kiddies... sigh

~~~
kang
thats racist

------
darkf
These seem ridiculously mundane.

